# delorme gps



## W4DSB (Jan 2, 2010)

anybody using the PN-30 gps from DeLorme?

looking for some real first hand info on it , have read a bunch on the net about them

thanks,


----------



## W4DSB (Jan 9, 2010)

anybody anywhere.........


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 9, 2010)

W4DSB said:


> anybody anywhere.........



I researched Delorme for my job a couple of years back, here is a post I answered back then. Might be some information in here for you, I can't remember much about em now.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=148930&highlight=delorme


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 9, 2010)

I found this in another post you might want to check out the link this guy provided.

Another Post on GON:
Trust me on this you want the Garmin 60CSX. I did a lot of research before purchasing mine at amazon.com
The 60CSx has been around a long time with a proven track record. Garmin has a few newer models (Oregon, Colorado) that are touch screen and good for geocaching (paperless) but still have issues to work out (hard to view in sunlight, low battery life). I use mine for hiking and geocaching and couldn't be happier with it. Also avoid the Delorme brand. While they have great customer service and the units are less costly than the Garmin they have issues and are not as good or consistently made.
Lots of good info at: www.geocaching.com then look for the gps and technology forum. Also do a google search for gps review or just take my word and get the 60CSx.


----------



## W4DSB (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks! looking at a PN 30

http://www.geocaching.com/reviews/gps_delorme


----------

